# Saturday Brisket



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2006)

16 pound packer trimmed and rubbed with wooster. Sucker had a great fat cap...not too much hard stuff.




Rubbed at put it on around 6:30 over Kingsford and 2 nice big chucks of black cherry.
*Uhhhh ...uh-oh.*






Rolled over as much as I could and let the lid do the rest.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks good can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2006)

Go Scotty!


----------



## cleglue (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking good.

I had a brisket a while back that was to big.  I cut some off.  Next time I will try and cram it in until it shinks some.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 29, 2006)

I usually foil the ends when they are that big and then remove it after the monster has shrunk down during the cook...keeps the tips from getting too crispy. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I usually foil the ends when they are that big and then remove it after the monster has shrunk down during the cook...keeps the tips from getting too crispy. :!:



Good idea, Thanks Boss.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

We will require lots of updates.  Looks good so far.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking good Scotty!!!  I should be able to make it up North by the time that bad boy is done! 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Mmmmmmm...Brisket. =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Getting there.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like it fits now.   :!:   What all did you put on it?  Inject? Temp?

Inquiry minds want to know :read:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Lookin' good Q-man :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2006)

Go Scotty.  Love the pics.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks like it fits now.   :!:   What all did you put on it?  Inject? Temp?
> 
> Inquiry minds want to know :read:



Wooster and a rub of my own rub  targerted for brisket. I got nervous there for a minute....looks like my food probe on the makverick is shot. It was reading high. I checked it with a dial probe that I just barely calibrated and it was. ****** ! :-X


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 29, 2006)

Good thing you caught it.  How long did you have yours until the probe went out?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Good thing you caught it.  How long did you have yours until the probe went out?



Hmm... probably about 1.5 - 2 years. 

Yeah.... I still have the friggin thing plugged into the Mav...even reset the whole unit.... Siting out in the open. Ambient temp now is 72' ... The probe says 167 !  I admit... I've abused em a bit and water may have gitten into the probe, or maybe letting the lid rest on the wire did it. Who knows.

Point is back on the WSM rendering away... Other stuff is getting ready for chow time. 
Note to self......take pics. 
 #-o


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 29, 2006)

scott looking good. how it coming?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Note to Scotty......where's the pic's?
 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry, ISP was down Saturday evening, and Sunday...Then went to a parade.

The flat being carved







Sittin in some juices.







and the obligatory sammich




Very good brisket. nice and moist. Huge point on it ...saving that for later. =P~  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks good Scotty.  =P~


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 31, 2006)

That was a big boy, looks like it came out mighty fine  =P~


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 31, 2006)

good looking grub there my boy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

Very very nice Scotty!!  You mind Fed Ex'ing me a sandwich??


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh yeah now that's a sammie....love the toasted roll =P~  =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice.  Worth spending the whole day thinking about.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice lookin brisket....looks nice and juicy  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice job =D>  =D>


----------

